# 110vt/12vt problem 1993 winnebago adventurer



## puppet people (Apr 2, 2014)

We have a 1993 winnebago adventurer.Have not had a problem since we acquired it 3 years ago. We plugged it into 110vt 6 months ago and everything worked, all 110 devices/ outlets and the 12vt lights and refrigerator as normal. This time we packed the rv up to drive it 600miles. On the trip we discovered that the 12vt lights did not work. Also the refrigerator has a switch .. auto/gas/ac that failed so even if we manually switched it to gas, it failed to work. We checked the batteries and they are at 100%. Now plugged back in to 110vt the converter goes on and off as normal. We checked all the fuses on the converter and they all seem to be ok.  So any suggestions of where to start troubleshooting would be helpful. Oh,... the rv automatic steps still work.


----------



## johnnyu (Apr 30, 2014)

There may be a 30 amp safety fuse block on the hitch.  My camper was working 110 only and on the hitch power connector only until I found the fuse block that the battery goes to before going to the rest of the camper.
Hope I am helping you.  Or is this solved already?      Its a square thing with two bolts on it. Looks like a tie block, but its a fuse.


----------

